# Sublimation imaging on pens



## mbroberg

Sublimation is the transference of an image onto a material through the use of special dyes, paper and heat.  I did a search on the forum and found where several people talk about it but I cannot find where anyone has actually done it.

I've been experimenting with it and am having some success.  I just wonder if anyone else has done it.

Have any of you done sublimation on a pen?  Do you know of anyone who has?  It seems like a superior alternative to water slide decals where an image is desired because there is no ridge around the image that needs to be dealt with and the colors are sharper (IMHO).  It works best on light colored blanks.


----------



## brownsfn2

Are you using a dye sublimation printer for that?  I only know of the printers for photos.  What would you use to get the image on the pen?


----------



## gbpens

Are you talking about a heat transfer? If so, any common printer will handle that. Your example looks as thought the image was printed on the pen surface. If so, wouldn't that wear off easily?


----------



## plantman

Sublimation is the process of turning a solid into a gas, by the use of heat, without going into the liquid state, and returning it back into a solid again. Or in simple words, a heat transfer of a printed format. The process is usualy used for adding logos to t-shirts, mugs, or some other surface. It requires transfer inks, a printer, design program, and a heat press that reaches 400*. Check out this website to see how it works. silkscreeningsupplies.com There are quite a few sites on you-tube also. I didn't see any for pens persay. Jim S


----------



## mbroberg

brownsfn2 said:


> Are you using a dye sublimation printer for that?  I only know of the printers for photos.  What would you use to get the image on the pen?




I use an Epson Workforce 1100 printer with high temperature sublimation ink and sublimation paper.


----------



## mbroberg

gbpens said:


> Are you talking about a heat transfer? If so, any common printer will handle that. Your example looks as thought the image was printed on the pen surface. If so, wouldn't that wear off easily?



It is a heat transfer.  I believe any good quality printer could be used.  What is important is the ink and the paper.

This image will not wear off.  The ink penetrates the material.  It takes awhile to even sand the image off.


----------



## mbroberg

Here is the process.  Some time ago I had a company from China (www.sulipen.com) email me and offer to place images on my pens.  All I had to do was ship the pens to China and they would take care of it for me!  

They sent me a link to a video that shows how they did it.  

How to make a photo pen by sublimation? - YouTube

I thought, "I can do that!"  I happen to know someone who does this type of stuff on mugs, t-shirts, etc.  I spoke with him, picked up some used equipment.  Now I'm just experimenting with times and temperatures for various materials.

I was surprised that it appears no one else on the site has already done this, which is why I posed the original question.


----------



## eliasbboy

That looks great!  I'd definitely be interested in trying this.  I get requests all the time for pens with labels/images.  This would be a godsend. 

Thanks for the experimentation!


----------



## Jim15

Very interesting. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Wayne

Mike,

As usual I'll be looking for a good tutorial from you when you've got it down.


----------



## Sylvanite

Good idea!  

Being in the trophy/engraving business, I've been thinking about getting a dye-sub setup for quite some time.  What is the barrel (the substrate) made of?  What did you use as a heating element?  I've seen flat heat presses, and cup presses, and flexible heat wraps for odd-shaped items, but nothing small enough for a pen.

It's an interesting concept, and one I'd like to experiment with someday.

Regareds,
Eric


----------



## gwilki

I've done 6 or 7 using a similar process. My heating element was a toaster oven. So far, all the pens have been poly clay on tube, then cast in Alumilite. 

Yours are very nicely done.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

The substrate is the key to this process. I have experimented with this a couple of years ago but find decals to be much easier if you cast or finish with CA.
I use a vinyl cutter to do my decals and sometimes do 200 pens at a time for companies with there logo.

Your pens look great!


----------



## mbroberg

Sylvanite said:


> What is the barrel (the substrate) made of?  What did you use as a heating element?



So far I have used Alumilite (pictured), Poly Resin and PVC.  I have also used Alternate Bone and Alternate Ivory (not sure what type of acrylics those are).

I've ordered a variety of material, in a variety of colors to do more testing.

I use a Halogen Oven for the heat source.


----------



## mharvey

ok, what is the material used for the Pen?...any white acrylic?


----------



## mbroberg

mharvey said:


> ok, what is the material used for the Pen?...any white acrylic?



The one in the picture is Alumilite.  I'm still experimenting with other materials. See post above for ones I have had varying degrees of success with so far.


----------



## thewishman

Michael, that looks great. Are you able to get a full range of colors with the process?


----------



## mbroberg

I am still experimenting with different materials and colors.  There is a full range of colors. The image will sublimate to the pen just as it comes out of the printer.  The color of the blank will affect how the finished product appears.  Imagine printing a photo on white paper then printing the same photo on blue paper.  You will notice a difference.


----------



## bpgoldo

*Sublimation printing*

Guys, This response comes from a long time printer. I got into Sublimation transfer printing when it was born....in the 1970s. The ink must be a "dispersed dye" class color. This is a dye that has an affinity for Polyester, some nylons and a few acrylics. It will "stain" other materials, but will not be a permanent...LIGHT FAST image if the material is incorrect. It will look good for a short time, and then fade away after exposure to sunlight. The Reds will go first, they tend to be "light fugitive. Trophy shops and ceramic cup dealers have used this system for years to apply images to "Novelty" items. The ceramics, metal plaques....even textiles will have a thin polyester coating applied. The clear polyester coating accepts the dyes....and then in time it rubs, abrades, or washes off....with the image. Sublimation is NOT a process for quality pens. Wanna put a bunch of logos on cheap slimlines....go for it. BUT, expect to see some come back at you.


----------



## mbroberg

bpgoldo said:


> Guys, This response comes from a long time printer. I got into Sublimation transfer printing when it was born....in the 1970s. The ink must be a "dispersed dye" class color. This is a dye that has an affinity for Polyester, some nylons and a few acrylics. It will "stain" other materials, but will not be a permanent...LIGHT FAST image if the material is incorrect. It will look good for a short time, and then fade away after exposure to sunlight. The Reds will go first, they tend to be "light fugitive. Trophy shops and ceramic cup dealers have used this system for years to apply images to "Novelty" items. The ceramics, metal plaques....even textiles will have a thin polyester coating applied. The clear polyester coating accepts the dyes....and then in time it rubs, abrades, or washes off....with the image. Sublimation is NOT a process for quality pens. Wanna put a bunch of logos on cheap slimlines....go for it. BUT, expect to see some come back at you.



Thanks for the information.  I"ll do some experimenting with sunlight (UV).  Can you point me towards some documentation on the subject of the effect of light on sublimation inks?  How long a period of time are you talking about?  Days, weeks, years?  Keep in mind that pens don't spend a great deal of time out in the sunlight unless, for example they are left on a dashboard or something.  Most of the time they are in a drawer, pocket, purse or in use. I'll print up some red stuff and take it tanning!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Wright

Nice pen! I use decals all the time for special pens. I use a kodak pro printer. I never tried heat transfer? Looks great though.


----------



## jdoug5170

I have done some sublimated pens. I used a toaster oven to transfer the design with some success. I'm sure with a little more playing it could be perfected.

I agree that it is not a process for a $100 pen, more of promotional type item like the decal process or the laser engraved process. Lots of less expensive processes out there and in some cases, more color fast.

Great though if you want a full color photo transferred.

UV is the enemy, but that is true on most finishes. Just try leaving a black hat on the dash for a week or two in the summer...mine all turn a egg plant color.

Doug


----------



## Ric5

*Would love to learn process*



eliasbboy said:


> That looks great!  I'd definitely be interested in trying this.  I get requests all the time for pens with labels/images.  This would be a godsend.
> 
> Thanks for the experimentation!



Me too!


----------

